# Mount CIFS Share



## z662 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am having issues on my FreeBSD10.0 box mounting a remote CIFS/Samba share.  

It is not firewall related as I have disabled the firewall on both servers and there is no firewall in between the two boxes yet I still get an error when trying to mount (Also I can connect via smbclient without issue).  Similarly I have no issues mounting it on other OS's so I assume it is an issue with my syntax and the mount_smbfs() command.

These are the commands I tried to use:  

```
sudo mount_smbfs -I 192.168.0.105 -N -W milkyway "//guest@192.168.0.105/public" /mnt/publicMars
```


```
sudo mount_smbfs -I 192.168.0.105 -N //mars/public /mnt/publicMars
```

Both return the following:

```
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Operation timed out
```

Just to provide some more detail:  The share that is not working (\\mars\public) is an anonymous/public share with no authentication.  The server hosting it is a FreeNAS server using CIFS shares.   Ultimately I need my jail on the remote server (FreeBSD10) to mount via fstab but since that did not work I tried via the CLI and am struggling to understand what is wrong with my command syntax.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## z662 (Mar 15, 2014)

*bump*


----------

